# Backpack suggestions for commuting



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Howdy, I took my first bike commute in 17 years today and it was a lot of fun... Can't wait for the ride home... But one question, can anybody suggest a good backpack for commuting? I will carry running shoes, some clothes, maybe lunch, and a spare tube and wrench (rear wheel is not quick release, so I need the wrench to remove it in case of a flat). Basically looking for some comfort and and a pack that won't flop around a bunch... Thank you!


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

You didn't list visibility as one of your factors. For bike commuting, I put that pretty high on my priority list. 

I've been using the REI Commuter backpack this year and I like it:

http://www.rei.com/product/780465

It's not ridiculously large and has a vented channel down the middle of the back to help improve airflow. It also has a waterproof rain fly I've used more than once with reasonable success. My only complaint is that with my Take-A-Look eyeglass mounted mirror I really need to get my neck into an upright position to see behind me. But that problem has been much worse with most other backpacks I've tried.

Scott


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I am a fan of rack + bag over backpacks. In the summer your sweaty back will than you. I have a large camelback backpack that I used on "laundry days" but panniers took the place of that. Can you leave stuff at work like the running shoes? 

As you commute more, you will figure out how to make it better. I had a small fridge at work and kept lunch meat, lettuce, cheese, etc to make sandwiches for lunch. I also had cereal and soymilk for breakfast. Between commuting and eating two meals a day at work, you will be suprised how much money you save.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Get a bike rack. I tried a backpack one time. Never again. There is a guy I see from a few times a year on a road bike, with a huge backpack riding from the drops. My back hurts everytime I see him.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I used a backpack for decades. Until I started bike commuting. The sweat and discomfort made me switch to a rack and trunk bag.

If you need a backpack for off-the-bike, then a rackable backpack like the Arkel Bug offers the best of both worlds. Nashbar sells something similar.

I haven't heard any reports on the Nashbar ones, but there are plenty of raves over the Bug. I own other Arkel products and can vouch for their quality and durability.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree with the others -- get a large seatbag or a rack with panniers or rack-top bag. I tried the backpack route for a few commutes and it was hot, heavy and affected bike handling. Since my initial commuting frame didn't have rack mounts, I got a Carradice Barley bag, which holds as much as a rack-top bag. It doesn't affect handling yet holds a lot of gear. Acorn also makes nice large seatbags including a Barley knock-off.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

My suggestion for a backpack is one you strap to a rack.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I like my Ortlieb packs. Comfy and keeps my stuff dry.

http://www.ortliebusa.com/cartgenie/prodList.asp?scat=11


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

The best backback I bought came with the waist strap... This is essential for bike commuting. Took me a year to figure it out. I have a under armor pack that work well for me...


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

My commute is short and I use a SS MTB, so I can get by with a backpack (I love my Keen brand).
In fact I LOVE Keen everything.

Can your bike accomodate a rack? It would be hard to road bike 17 miles with a backpack I am guessing.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

The best backback I bought came with the waist strap... This is essential for bike commuting. Took me a year to figure it out. I have a under armor pack that work well for me...


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been using a Dana Design Hoodoo Spire for a couple years now. It fits me very well, moves with me and doesn't obstruct vision when I look over my shoulder. I'm going to replace it this week though. REI is putting this pack on sale starting Friday, so I'm going to start using it. It's pretty cool, the picture doesn't show it very well but the pack bag is arched off your back so there is a ton of ventilation.

http://www.rei.com/product/762506


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I used a CamelBak Blowfish for commuting. I removed the water bladder and used it to carry a few essentials for the ride. Since it is designed to be used on a bike it worked great for me. It is a bit small, though.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

milkbaby said:


> Howdy, I took my first bike commute in 17 years today and it was a lot of fun... Can't wait for the ride home... But one question, can anybody suggest a good backpack for commuting? I will carry running shoes, some clothes, maybe lunch, and a spare tube and wrench (rear wheel is not quick release, so I need the wrench to remove it in case of a flat). Basically looking for some comfort and and a pack that won't flop around a bunch... Thank you!


i used to have a white one (which i preferred to be more visibly seen)..but that got a hole after some heavy usage (was using it also for car tool transport).. anyways, got the royal blue. love it. pretty comfortable. i'd never add extra weight of a bike rack.

stay away from messenger bags unless that is really your thing.

get a pack cover from REI or Dicks for rainy days. and leave your running shoes at work or get a second pair to leave at work.. leave your lock on the bike rack at work. 

double bag clothes inside. ziplock wallet/phone/keys. 

GO LIGHT. I even leave my belt at work.




http://www.amazon.com/Under-Armour-...r_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1251317815&sr=8-9


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I am a fan of rack + bag over backpacks. In the summer your sweaty back will than you.


+1

That, and it's just a helluva lot more comfortable.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to say I'm a huge fan of the Chrome ranchero. They tried to sell me on the really big one, but you could fit a small child in there. The sweaty back does exist, but once you get used to it it's not that bad. If you don't have a shower, though, I could see how it would be a real problem. 
The trick that helps me is (1) adjusting the chest strap and (2) sitting the pack low enough so that it's down by the hips instead of right below the shoulderblades. I love the pack, but YMMV. I have never tried the rack/pannier combo, either, so it would be safe to say I don't know what I'm missing.

Typical load is: pants, shirt, socks, underwear, shoes
with occasional laptop/files to lug. RT mileage is 12 (short way) or 18 (long way, no traffic).


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions and keep them rolling in! I haven't decided on a particular pack yet... I am not seriously considering a rack because I want to have the flexibility of taking one of two different bikes to work depending on which I feel like riding, and the one I plan to use mostly for training/group rides is one I'd rather not put a rack on.


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

brucew said:


> I used a backpack for decades. Until I started bike commuting. The sweat and discomfort made me switch to a rack and trunk bag.
> 
> If you need a backpack for off-the-bike, then a rackable backpack like the Arkel Bug offers the best of both worlds. Nashbar sells something similar.
> 
> I haven't heard any reports on the Nashbar ones, but there are plenty of raves over the Bug. I own other Arkel products and can vouch for their quality and durability.


I just bought an Arkel Bug recently and can agree they make a fine product, with one exception: The mounting system is inferior to most other manufacturers. It requires you to lace straps over some cams and then *caarrrreeeeefully* hoist it onto the rack, making sure to keep the straps very aligned and under tension. This is hard to do with two hands, and often you want to do it with one so you can hold the bike with the other.

Anyway, it's a medium-sized PITA, unless mine is just defective. I'd consider some other options like the REI/Novara, detours, Jandd or Delta bags.

It's a damn shame, too, because the laptop pouch is the best I've seen, and the material, sewing and zippers are all top-notch.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I've had many types of backpacks and courier style bags including popular ones like Camelbacks, Deuter and Crumpler. Right now I am using one I find to be the best because it is comfortable, visible and completely waterproof. This last point I can't stress enough. Nothing worse than getting to work only to find your undies are wet because your pack leaks!

It's made by SealLine and I have the smaller one which is still plenty big enough for me.

Here's the link:- http://cascadedesigns.com/sealline/urban/urban-backpack/product

A great pack and very comfortable.

HillBilly.


----------



## stb222 (Oct 8, 2008)

The Chrome bags are awesome. I am using the Chrome Citizen and have been commuting for a year. What drew me to the Chrome bag over others is the flap looks to keep out rain better than others. The tarp lining also keeps everything nice and dry. I have been caught in heavy downpours and everything was dry inside. They are super comfortable. Any bag will be hot in the summer time, but I don't have the luxury of just a commuter bike, so a rack doesn't work for me. Besides, the hipsters will laugh at your rack


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

+1 to rack and panners for commuting. My Lone Peak panniers have a clever latching system that's both secure and quick/easy to attach to and remove from the rack, and also has a convenient handle that lets you carry it like a briefcase.

I have a Tubus Luna rear rack, and the Lone Peak panniers fit it perfectly.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I commute 25 miles round trip 2-3 times a week on my bike. I use an old North Face hiking backpack that I've had for 10+ years. As long as the weight is distributed evenly and the shoulder and waist straps are snug it's not a problem. Some days it can weigh 15-20 pounds (like today), but my back has never hurt. You don't want a bag that's flapping around when you turn or have to avoid something quickly. I think that a waist strap is very important.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Panniers > Messenger Bag > Backpack.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

milkbaby said:


> Howdy, I took my first bike commute in 17 years today and it was a lot of fun... Can't wait for the ride home... But one question, can anybody suggest a good backpack for commuting? I will carry running shoes, some clothes, maybe lunch, and a spare tube and wrench (rear wheel is not quick release, so I need the wrench to remove it in case of a flat). Basically looking for some comfort and and a pack that won't flop around a bunch... Thank you!


I've been using the Deuter Futura daypack for commuting for many years and and find it far superior to those sweat-inducing sack they call a messenger bag. The best part of the Futura is that it lifts the bag off your back to let air flow and helps with the sweat on the back problem. It also is hydration-ready and comes with a built in rain cover along with all the compression straps to keep things from flopping around. REI sells them at a decent price...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I only use a backpack in winter when it's freezing out. Summer.....forget it. Get a rack and panniers.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Get a BOB.


----------



## chipcom (Sep 9, 2009)

milkbaby said:


> Thank you for the suggestions and keep them rolling in! I haven't decided on a particular pack yet... I am not seriously considering a rack because I want to have the flexibility of taking one of two different bikes to work depending on which I feel like riding, and the one I plan to use mostly for training/group rides is one I'd rather not put a rack on.


I know where you are coming from. I use a rack trunk and/or panniers on most of my bikes, when I want to take the road or xcross bike I use a backpack. I've tried lots of them, but so far the Banjo Bros. Commuter backpack is the one I like best. It comes in two sizes...I get by just fine with the medium...it doesn't sit too high on my back, it doesn't cause my back to get real sweaty and it is waterproof. 

http://www.banjobrothers.com/products/01150.php
http://www.banjobrothers.com/products/01152.php


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Bump. Any other ideas out there? I could care less about my back sweating when it's 30 deg out. Enjoying commuting on my roadie and don't want to deal with panniers on it...but my old Timbuk2 is killing me. And I like having one bag I can carry up into the office. Easy that way.

REI Venturi seems a bit overkill. What else? Just go with the Novara? Seen some people with Detours Sienna backpack...


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

bigbill said:


> I am a fan of rack + bag over backpacks. In the summer your sweaty back will than you. I have a large camelback backpack that I used on "laundry days" but panniers took the place of that. Can you leave stuff at work like the running shoes?
> 
> As you commute more, you will figure out how to make it better. I had a small fridge at work and kept lunch meat, lettuce, cheese, etc to make sandwiches for lunch. I also had cereal and soymilk for breakfast. Between commuting and eating two meals a day at work, you will be suprised how much money you save.


I used a backpack for years when riding. When I got my Surly Long Haul Trucker I bought four panniers (Ortlieb). I also have a large handlebar bag, top tube bag, and a saddle bag and a dufflebag if I need lots of extra storage space!

I try not to carry a backpack on my back anymore. I do take one of my small backpacks to work sometimes, so I can put my stuff inside, when I need to carry things around.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

The deuter cycling specific packs fit me really well.


----------



## Anthony_boi (Dec 15, 2008)

For my very short commute (7 mile, all path) I ride with a backpack. Backsweat, true. I have to shower once I get to work anyway so it really doesn't matter (SC heat + job requires suit). The one I use is a Transit from Performance Bike. Very convenient with a separate shoe compartment in the bottom, and a bunch of other nifty pockets (sunglass, laptop, etc). Straps very comfortable, waist AND chest. Best of all: cheap.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023665_-1_68500_20000_68502


----------



## citeniK (Jun 17, 2009)

chipcom said:


> I know where you are coming from. I use a rack trunk and/or panniers on most of my bikes, when I want to take the road or xcross bike I use a backpack. I've tried lots of them, but so far the Banjo Bros. Commuter backpack is the one I like best. It comes in two sizes...I get by just fine with the medium...it doesn't sit too high on my back, it doesn't cause my back to get real sweaty and it is waterproof.
> 
> http://www.banjobrothers.com/products/01150.php
> http://www.banjobrothers.com/products/01152.php


Highly recommend this bag. The smaller version is plenty big for commuting to work or a short trip to the grocery store (a six pack and some groceries fit easily inside). It's not too heavy, can be secured/adjusted on the fly, and feels very balanced on my back. I used to use a small Timbuk2 bag, but I probably won't ever use it again for commuting to work. The fit and finish of this bag make it look like it should cost at least 2x as much.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I think the neon green Chrome messenger bag because they are comfortable and it is very visable.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

citeniK said:


> Highly recommend this bag. The smaller version is plenty big for commuting to work or a short trip to the grocery store (a six pack and some groceries fit easily inside). It's not too heavy, can be secured/adjusted on the fly, and feels very balanced on my back. I used to use a small Timbuk2 bag, but I probably won't ever use it again for commuting to work. The fit and finish of this bag make it look like it should cost at least 2x as much.


Banjo Brothers, yes yes yes.

Panniers are better though, because your back won't sweat so much!


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Not to jack someone's thread but I too have been looking for a backpack. I was hoping there would be a few out there that are neither roll-tops or flap-style bags but I have yet to find one I like. I have a very short commute to class but I do need a bag with decent waterproofing and ventilation. I thought about a Chrome bag for a while but they just seem way to trendy for a nerd like me. Any ideas?


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Sold my Chrome*

I commute year around for the last ten years. I've tried 3-4 backpacks and an additional 2-3 messenger bags. For the last two years I have ridden exclusively with backpacks as I like the weight balanced on both shoulders instead of just one... Currently I use a Banjo Brothers messenger backpack and have been pretty happy with it.... Happy enough that I sold my Chrome Metropolis on the Bay to pay for the Banjo Bros bag....


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I have used a relatively inexpensive Jansport backpack for over 4 years. Lifetime warranty. Durable as all get out.
I have a 20 RT commute, and it works just right for me. The days clothes, lunch and some small projects fit fine. Even the Florida summer humidity, heat and rain are not a problem


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

the detours 40 litre backpack is made for cycling . It has a mesh sling type thing to keep the fabric off your back, so you dont get a big wet spot. works great, not too roomy though, get the 40 litre not the 30 litre


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Any thoughts on the Ortlieb Velocity? I have their panniers and love the build quality as well as the waterproofing.


----------



## D_C (Dec 10, 2009)

milkbaby said:


> Howdy, I took my first bike commute in 17 years today and it was a lot of fun... Can't wait for the ride home... But one question, can anybody suggest a good backpack for commuting? I will carry running shoes, some clothes, maybe lunch, and a spare tube and wrench (rear wheel is not quick release, so I need the wrench to remove it in case of a flat). Basically looking for some comfort and and a pack that won't flop around a bunch... Thank you!


Lezyne is making some quality stuff for commuters, check out their new messenger bag, http://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/bags-packs.html, not sure if that's the style you're looking for.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Cervelo-er said:


> Enjoying commuting on my roadie and don't want to deal with panniers on it...but my old Timbuk2 is killing me



Backpacks are good for one thing: they delay the rack and panniers which are sure to come.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

*Do you need to take all that stuff everyday?*

I used to use a backpack and got tired of the weight and the sweat buildup on the pack. Also, I would take longer routes to and from work, and the pack became annoying. I got a seat post mounted rack and that worked pretty well. What I finally decided to do is to rethink what I was taking with me. I started to leave extra clothes and shoes at work. I also planned better what work I was taking home and now I only have a small handlebar bag to carry a small lunch. Makes life a lot easier on my back and one less thing to take off the bike when I do my weekend rides.


----------



## recycledone (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard of products called KlickFix? It seems to be that they come up with solution for backpack lovers. Question is how many people would be wiling to pay $130-$150 for such backpack???


----------



## bikecommuter123 (Dec 19, 2009)

*commuting bag*

I use a HybridBackpack because it allows me to take my very own backpack. Also, you can take any item measuring 49 inches by 38 inches, so says the site.

www.hybridbackpack.com


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

RedRex said:


> Backpacks are good for one thing: they delay the rack and panniers which are sure to come.


DrRoebuck likes this.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

FWIW, the two backpacks that the bikepacking crowd (basically off-road mountain bike touring with no racks/panniers) rave about most are the Osprey Talon 22 and the Ergon BD2 or 3. Both keep the weight on the hips, move with the body without pulling you in weird ways, and both keep your back cool. I have the Osprey and it's amazing for hiking and biking.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Anyone try the Timbuk2 pannier/messenger bag combo?*

Anyone have experience with this item?

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/new/bullitt-pannier-messenger

Ken


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

Gave up on backpacks long ago. Panniers are far superior for commuting.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

You forgot the rest of your second sentence. "...for people who don't mind weight hanging off the end of their bikes (instead of being more centralized in the core) and have a bike built to either accept a rack and don't mind buying one and then don't mind buying special bags to hang on the side of that rack and then don't mind the lack of functionality of the pannier when off the bike compared to a backpack..."


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

> You forgot the rest of your second sentence. "...for peo


Yes, I read the whole sentence. You should try to be more open minded to others opinions and contributions. 

My experience is sometimes specialized/one purpose parts are perform better than components/parts that can be applied to multiple purposes. In the case of panniers, they are superior. 

Weight on the rear of the bike teaches a rider better handling skills, IMHO. You learn to ride with different bike characteristics. In my case, panniers feels similar to a tandem where most of your weight is in the rear by default. 

I loaded backpack puts pressure on the lower back, and seat area which is stressful for ones body not to mention, our spine was never meant to be bent over on a bike for long periods of time. Hence, why some ex-racers have back problems.


----------

